# Bootcamp avec une cle usb : Aidez moi svp



## Justik9 (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
j'essaie depuis quelques jours d'installer *Windows* sur mon Mac.

*Pourquoi?* Tout simplement, parce que j'aimerai jouer à es jeux vidéos qui ne sont disponibles que sur PC...
*Ce que j'ai fait :* J'ai donc tout d'abord essayé Parallel Deskop, mais le jeu allait vraiment trop lentement.. Je me suis donc penché vers Bootcamp mais je n'ai pas le cd windows. J'ai donc telechargé un iso. depuis ce site : "http://www.winmacsofts.com/telecharger-limage-iso-de-windows-7-depuis-le-site-de-microsoft/". Avec Parallels, j'ai telechargé "Windows 7 USB/DVD Tool", j'ai selectionné mon iso. et j'ai ainsi rendu ma clé USB bootable. Du moins c'est l'impression que j'ai eu. Ah oui et j'ai aussi telechargé rEFIt puisque j'ai vu sur certains forums qu'il fallait l'avoir. Donc voila maintenant je suis bloqué..

Aidez moi s'il vous plait, je ne comprends pas clairement les tutos sur le forum. Que faire à partir de maitenant ?
Merci


----------



## Justik9 (16 Septembre 2012)

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide svp


----------



## juliendemontpellier (16 Septembre 2012)

Salut,
ben après faut lancer bootcamp (dossier utilitaire), imprimer le mode d'emploi avant toute chose...  et choisir de télécharger les drivers bootcamp pour windows PUIS installer windows. Normalemen l'ordi redemarre tout seul et boote sur ta clé USB. Fais gaffe si tes ports son en USB3 car win comprend pas trop... donc il te faudra une rallonge USB...
Puis après tu devrais rencontrer mon problème... voir ce post:
http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/win-7-via-bootcamp-5-sur-un-bookair-1200710.html#post12391443


donc jattends de voir pour toi...


----------



## Justik9 (16 Septembre 2012)

juliendemontpellier a dit:


> Salut,
> ben après faut lancer bootcamp (dossier utilitaire), imprimer le mode d'emploi avant toute chose...  et choisir de télécharger les drivers bootcamp pour windows PUIS installer windows. Normalemen l'ordi redemarre tout seul et boote sur ta clé USB. Fais gaffe si tes ports son en USB3 car win comprend pas trop... donc il te faudra une rallonge USB...
> Puis après tu devrais rencontrer mon problème... voir ce post:
> http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/win-7-via-bootcamp-5-sur-un-bookair-1200710.html#post12391443
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse ! Donc lancer bootcam et imprimer le mode d'emploi c'est fait . Par contre comment je telechare es drivers et ou ? Je n'ai pas installé les drivers mais j'ai quand meme continuer sur bootcamp et la mon ordi redémarre et j'arrive sur un écran noir "No bootable device". 
Je récapitule : Comment telecharger les drivers et est ce important ? Pourquoi est ce que je tombe sur cet écran noir ?

Merci


----------



## Justik9 (18 Septembre 2012)

Svp j'en ai vraiment besoin


----------



## spinose (20 Septembre 2012)

salut,

j'espere que tu n'as pas juste copier ton .iso sur ta clef USB?

j'ai installer hier soir seven sur mon mbp mid 2012, j'ai aussi téléchargé une iso de seven, lancer bootcamp, créer un USB bootable avec l'iso depuis bootcamp (il le fait très bien même si ça prend du temps), et pis créer une partition depuis bootcamp (de 25 Go, mais j'ai fait mon rapias, j'aurai du mettre au moins 40Go***)

et ca redémarre nickel sur l'install de seven.
lorsque tu choisis la partition bootcamp, il me mettais impossible d'installer windows sur cet partition, j'ai juste effacé cette partition puis recréer une partition en NTFS. 
ca s'installe nickel (et vite grace au SSD), pense a enlever la clef USB bootable quand tu as le premier redémarrage sinon ca boot pas (ca boot sur la clef)

des que l'install est finie, tu replug ta clef USB et tu va dans le dossier Jmesouviensplus-support et tu lances le setup pour installer les drivers.


***: après avoir installer un antivirus, je me retrouve avec 1Go de libre sur les 25Go.
du coup je sens que je vais devoir formater mon SSD, restaurez une sauvegarde time machine et recommencer mon boot camp

jespère que j'ai pu t'aider


----------

